# Silver Fibers



## tomahawk6 (22 Sep 2006)

Amazing technology.

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=0-ARMYPAPER-2105414.php

Silver fibers help fabric fight disease, odor
Strands used in bandages can also enhance healing

By Karen Jowers
Staff writer


You may be wearing military-issue T-shirts or socks that are anti-odor, anti-bacterial and anti-fungus — and could help you start healing if you are wounded.

The use of such clothing in the military, as well as in athletic and outdoor wear in general, is growing. 

More than 5 million pairs of combat boot socks that contain “X-Static,” a silver fiber, are being worn by soldiers and Marines, according to officials with Noble Biomaterials, which created the fiber that eliminates bacteria, regulates temperature and provides anti-odor protection. 


In addition, more than 100,000 desert uniform shirts with the fiber are being worn by Marines, Army Special Forces and Navy Special Warfare Operations troops. Marines are also wearing combat gloves that help keep their hands cool during hot days and warm during cold nights, company officials said.

Bill McNally, president of the military division of Noble Biomaterials, said the Navy will also be using X-Static in socks next year. The Air Force plans to do the same.

A version of the material is being used in bandages made by two large wound-care companies. 

“The garment is sterile. It’s the same technology as the bandages,” McNally said.

The silver binds with proteins produced by the body to provide an enhanced wound-healing effect, he said. 

Products featuring X-Static are being made by manufacturers of athletic and outdoor clothing, including Fox River Mills, Pearl Izumi, Spyder Active Sports, Hind and Browning.

“Silver is a fascinating substance if you use it correctly,” McNally said. “We put all the silver on the outside of the fiber in a pure metallic form that enhances conductivity. But we do it in such a way that it does not change the character of the textile.”

X-Static increases the cost of a garment by as much as 10 percent, depending on the original cost of the item and the amount of X-Static in the garment. 

The benefits of the silver fiber include:

• Anti-bacterial and anti-microbial properties. McNally said X-Static can be a weapon against Methicillin-Resistant Staphyloccus Aureus, an antibiotic-resistant skin infection that can be fatal.

• Anti-odor. Most anti-microbial fibers create odor rather than inhibit it, McNally said. “Most human-based odors are caused by bacterial waste products, like ammonia. Once in, it’s like an ammonia factory,” he said. “We kill bacteria virtually instantaneously. It’s so anti-bacterial, your sweat becomes anti-bacterial.”

• Temperature regulation. It deflects heat from the body at high temperatures and absorbs heat at low temperatures.

• Static elimination. You can toss an X-Static garment into the dryer with other clothes to cut down on static, company officials said. There is no effect on laundering care, except that bleach can’t be used.


----------



## Klc (22 Sep 2006)

Similar technology is being used in new ultra-high-end consumer washing machines. (Water is exposed to silver, and they claim that it is then absorbed into the clothes)

Makes you remember its almost the year 2007.... Living in the future.


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Sep 2006)

I've got fancy running socks with the anti-stink silver in them, honest to god, socks!

5.11 brand t-shirts have microban treatment, you can wear them for days before they get a funk...


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Sep 2006)

When nano technology gets up and running we wont be able to keep up with all the advancements I suspect.


----------



## COBRA-6 (22 Sep 2006)

all I want is a super intelligent monkey butler... are you listening DLR??


----------



## BEN 621 (25 Sep 2006)

The new body armour carriers issued by my police service are made of this - the interior part against the body. I was wondering why it doesn't hum as bad as my old cotton body armour carrier at the end of a shift on 30 degree days.... Now I can sleep at night with that mystery solved.


----------

